# >>>>>>Friday Pic<<<<<



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Its that time again. Let's see them.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Here are a few pistols that did some work on a few weeks ago.


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is my daughter yesterday just out of the shower wanting to see the storm blowing in.









A not so good beer.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Weenie dogs!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

One reason I love Mondays


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)

Mothers day gift ideas my wife did, check out her blog at sweetmelange.com or click on the pics
Healthy eating at home
Got my tickets to the Astros VS Yankees in September 
Bought this cool looking vase/artifact at Home Goods


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

guess where...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I got the Rune prepped for the Houston Mile tomorrow and loaded on the trailer ahead of this rain last night. With any luck, I can make it to tech inspection today and we get some runs in starting at 9 Saturday. Zach is running his Viper truck there too, so both of us will be on the track. I am hoping the rain does its thing today and we have a clean, dry runway tomorrow. Our class goes hot at 9 and we run until 5.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Definately Oahu! Thought Maui till last one or both?


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Mayhaws cooking down to make juice. Made 4 gallons worth! Jelly this weekend! Mmmmmm!


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

This is some good stuff. A little ice and water... Wow! And I'm not a whiskey person!









Me and my baby girl









TTUOutlaw is making Soapeddler one proud papa. Following in the old man's footsteps.









Quite possibly the worst looking cooling tower I've ever seen.









Personal Best... LOL!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My son and his lovely bride living LARGE in Hawaii.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Another week in South Louisiana running ILI Tools .......


----------



## MrsFish (Nov 18, 2009)

1) Work trip took me to Philly last week
2) I was warned the stuffed lobster was large...
3) Art Car Parade Sneak Peak
5) Inside the Architects of Art


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Cancun last week.


----------



## SWANY (Jun 8, 2009)

Kayak trip with some great friends


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

First set Oahu

This is Maui


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Reel Hooker said:


> Another week in South Louisiana running ILI Tools .......
> View attachment 612154
> View attachment 612155


what are those? some kinda pipeline pigs?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes Sir. 8" MFL/TFI Smart Pigs. The measure internal metal loss - cracks.



roundman said:


> what are those? some kinda pipeline pigs?


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

OTC


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Reel Hooker was this out at lig?


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Are them out of your litter? My daughters are wanting another weenie dog. Like the markings on them pups.



dbarham said:


> Weenie dogs!


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

No Sir.......ExxonMobil Pipeline. Bayou Sorrell to Baton Rouge.



fin&feather said:


> Reel Hooker was this out at lig?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

More crom Cancun


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Its never too early to Rumble*

Its never too early to Rumble:

Captain Daves Pol-Mex Cocktail de Camarones

Veracruz Type Trout

Creole RedFeech n Creole Veggies

Kettled Chip Trout n Throat

Polish-Cuban Sandwiches ( not bad for primitive methods )

Pork Enchiladas


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Yesterdays red. Had alot of blue in the tail


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Mayhaw


Man it's been 40 years since I had some Mayhaw jelly...my Grandmother used to make it and your picture sure makes me miss it.



> Rebecca Creek


My favorite whiskey...and they are now selling it in handles at a really good price 

TH


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

Backyard paradise at the bay house.
Ready to ride.

Sent from my SGH-T769 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Every time my daughter gets my phone. 
My boy pitched a great game.
My new to me pipe.


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Deck view form my beach cabin ...West Beach, Galveston.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Captain Dave,

I was thinking, maybe I need to move in with you for a few years. I will pay rent and supply all drinks.

Discuss


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Last Sunday at NRA Conv:
R. Lee Ermey
Some swamp people
VW bus with a mini-gun mounted on it
Big gun

Last one is a filtration system we designed/built for a toilet-to-tap water treatment system in west TX. The water will head to membrane & RO filtration and UV disinfection after this. Neat stuff.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Captain Dave,
> 
> I was thinking, maybe I need to move in with you for a few years. I will pay rent and supply all drinks.
> 
> Discuss


I will pay rent and manage the yard. hahaha.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Man it's been 40 years since I had some Mayhaw jelly...my Grandmother used to make it and your picture sure makes me miss


I'll make sure to post some pics of the finished Mayhaw jelly next Friday? I have enough for about 45 pints I believe or maybe a few more. Should last me through the year.....  think I may try my hand at a little mayhaw syrup too. Never had any, but sounds great!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

3wt Cabela's fly rod vs. a 5lb Bassproshops pond catfish. Yes, it took a fly.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> Yes Sir. 8" MFL/TFI Smart Pigs. The measure internal metal loss - cracks.


RH, who do you work for and whose pipe was that? Cool to see the tools, that's on my list of things to do is be at the trap next time one comes in on some of our pipe!


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

*Granddaughter*

She's almost 11 months old now. This was last night at her brother's t-ball game.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My son crossed over to Webelo I last night

My daughter at a wedding a couple months ago

One large, dead trout.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

We spent the week in Costa Rica last week. Tons of fun. Spent lots of time at different beaches and did a lot of surfing. It was a great trip.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

One more.... 

They have some crazy looking squirrels that live there! We saw several everday hanging out in the courtyard at our hotel.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

JohnAkaB said:


> Mothers day gift ideas my wife did, check out her blog at sweetmelange.com or click on the pics
> Healthy eating at home
> Got my tickets to the Astros VS Yankees in September
> Bought this cool looking vase/artifact at Home Goods


That last pic looks like a giant 2 hitter bong to me. It is pretty.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> Captain Dave,
> 
> I was thinking, maybe I need to move in with you for a few years. I will pay rent and supply all drinks.
> 
> Discuss





That Robbie Guy said:


> I will pay rent and manage the yard. hahaha.


that's not fair! i was just gonna show up on the front porch and camp out until he took me in.



shaggydog said:


> That last pic looks like a giant 2 hitter bong to me. It is pretty.


lmao.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It's called a Jeepney. The basic form of public transport in the Philippines.
The image was Photoshopped onto a white sand atoll in the Coral Sea.
That is Camiguin Island, my wife's birth place, in the back ground.
It is an active volcano.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

shaggydog said:


> That last pic looks like a giant 2 hitter bong to me. It is pretty.


hookah

Just depends on what you put in the bowl I suppose lol


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

1. Another addition
2. Snake girls
3. Baby owl in cactus
4. "On a long and lonesome highway..."
5. Smells like money
6. Riding the drag


----------



## Buckshot Magee (Dec 13, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> More crom Cancun












Your wife needs to shave her legs


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

POC........I work for Gulf Coast Pipeline Services out of Kemah. The pipeline we are supplying Integrity Services to belongs to ExxonMobil in the Baton Rouge area. The MFL Tool is Weatherford's technology.



POC Troutman said:


> RH, who do you work for and whose pipe was that? Cool to see the tools, that's on my list of things to do is be at the trap next time one comes in on some of our pipe!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Buckshot Magee said:


> Your wife needs to shave her legs


I like em hairy and toothless.... your lucky i cropped the rest of the pic. LOL


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

shaggydog said:


> That last pic looks like a giant 2 hitter bong to me. It is pretty.


Called out. lmfao. So when's the party :rybka:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

FishBurd27 said:


> Called out. lmfao. So when's the party :rybka:


Your rigtht. that aint no vase. Thats a Huka!!! load it up with some hippie lettuce and go to town. lol


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

If I ever win the power ball with millions I will build two castles with a breeze way between them and move Capt. Dave in one for free as long as he invites me over for meals.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Looks like im covered when D day comes..lol Wish it was females though .. lol .. I have been waiting months for a Cuban co - worker or his wife to make cuban sandwiches.. Well, Sale on the grass fed porker and i said I'll make em.

I brought the meal into work and griddled up the samiches. Laid a rock on em to flatten um up and melt that cheese. Co workers jaw dropped out after the first bite and the other Cuban smelled em from the floor below and came back 3 times...

Anyways keep the plates full Guys ! Your time will come..


24Buds said:


> Captain Dave,
> 
> I was thinking, maybe I need to move in with you for a few years. I will pay rent and supply all drinks.
> 
> Discuss





That Robbie Guy said:


> I will pay rent and manage the yard. hahaha.





carryyourbooks said:


> that's not fair! i was just gonna show up on the front porch and camp out until he took me in.
> 
> lmao.





redduck said:


> If I ever win the power ball with millions I will build two castles with a breeze way between them and move Capt. Dave in one for free as long as he invites me over for meals.


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> POC........I work for Gulf Coast Pipeline Services out of Kemah. The pipeline we are supplying Integrity Services to belongs to ExxonMobil in the Baton Rouge area. The MFL Tool is Weatherford's technology.


I am actually designing your new office right now in Dickinson.


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Rain, flood, and food.


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

.......and we all are patiently awaiting for that new office to be built!



vette74 said:


> I am actually designing your new office right now in Dickinson.


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

SPI 
some beach art. not mine.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

*2Coolers Rack Up the Hardware at Texas Music Fest - League City*

1. Brian (seis dedo del pie) pulled 3 chicken, 2 beef fajita and placed very well in overall
2. Josh (jefull77) pulled 1 ribs, and 2 on chicken - Reserved Grand Champion
3. Myself - Whiskey Girl - pulled 1 chicken, 9 chili, and I hit the final table on chicken fajitas . . .
4. 2nd place chicken
5. 1st place chicken


----------



## vette74 (Oct 11, 2009)

Reel Hooker said:


> .......and we all are patiently awaiting for that new office to be built!


You can thank our wonderful TxDot taking forever to review the plans.


----------



## Boatcrazy700 (May 30, 2010)

New boats from Metal Shark


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

Reel Hooker said:


> Hang in there, Friend! Some have worse than others........
> View attachment 612411


Talking about having a bad day.....


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

*Unicorn ?*

Got a young deer with a 3rd beam growing out of its head.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

. Fighting a jack on a med light falcon and 12 lb line






. Chasing reds


----------



## fishing-guru (Feb 2, 2011)

For the Star Wars fans.







Weekends on the river.







Reel art.


----------



## saltgrassdrifter (May 23, 2004)

What happen to the picture of the squirrel? I was going to show it to someone and it was gone. That squirrel was in a bind.


----------

